# Gen 2 diesel 1.6l antifreeze leak



## Devon Miles (Apr 4, 2021)

Andrew4501 said:


> Anyone else have an antifreeze leak? Still very small and hard to see.


I haven't noticed any leaks on my 2018 diesel. Any idea where it is coming from?


----------



## Andrew4501 (Apr 26, 2021)

Devon Miles said:


> I haven't noticed any leaks on my 2018 diesel. Any idea where it is coming from?


It is dripping out of the oil change access door. Backside of engine in the middle.


----------



## Devon Miles (Apr 4, 2021)

Andrew4501 said:


> It is dripping out of the oil change access door. Backside of engine in the middle.


Looking at the picture in this link, it might be the oil cooler.









GM 1.6 Liter Turbo Diesel I-4 LH7 Engine


The 1.6L I-4 LH7 is a turbo-diesel engine produced by General Motors for use in small vehicles.




gmauthority.com





If you can get the car up on jack stands and take the under tray off, you might be able to get a better look at what is going on.


----------

